# Seiko 7A38



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

all, can anyone direct me to where I can purchase (as cheap as possible) an original bracelet for a 7A38 please?

its the stainless steel version

regards


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

what are the second set of numbers (e.g. 7A38 *7070*)?


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

7190 Sir Alan,



i thought that the chrono dials were gold at first but closer inspection it would seem its dirt lol


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Well ....... you're looking for a B1405S

I doubt that a NOS one will turn up that quickly, your best bet would be to look out for a donor watch to rob the bracelet from. However, I suspect that most donors will have a better dial than yours, so you might end up having to play mix & match.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> 7190 Sir Alan,
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that the chrono dials were gold at first but closer inspection it would seem its dirt lol


 More likely a leaked battery at some point.

Mike


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

sent it back and got a refund wasn't worth the trouble in the end


----------

